# how can i merge 2 internet connections on the same pc??



## silly_kash (Aug 23, 2004)

hi all

need some help here

its like that i have a free isp on which i get connection speeds of around 
40 kbps. i also plan to get a cable connection soon.
my main query is that is there any way by which i can bridge both of my connections together to make a real broadband connection?? and how?


----------



## theraven (Aug 23, 2004)

search the forum before u post plz
u can bridge ur connections by going to network connections ... selecting the connections ... right clicking ... and selecting "bridge"
dunno if it works for dialup with broadband tho !


----------



## pradeep_chauhan (Aug 24, 2004)

Sorry for the dumb querry. How does one bridge a serial connection and a ethernet connection? I tried but, due to limited exposure to such things failed. i was able to bridge two ethernet connections but not a mix of serial / usb or ethernet.
regards pradeep


----------



## rajeshjsl (Aug 25, 2004)

hhmm


----------



## sammy (Aug 25, 2004)

Thanks Very much theraven.Its really wrks. Bcoz where i am wrking there r two lan cards with the same connection.By doing the Bridge the speed has improved a lot. Thank u very much.


----------



## theraven (Aug 25, 2004)

not a problem
and im sorry im not very sure abt serial/usb with lan connections !


----------

